# ABA/AFT National Championship results



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tours National Championship Tournament was held October 22 -24, 2014 on Old Hickory Lake, Gallatin, TN.

Clark Cowley of Lebanon, TN won the event with a winning weight of 26.28 pounds. Clark was in eleventh place and 13 pounds behind the leader entering the final day of the tournament. He then weighed in the third largest bag of the entire tournament to vault into first place!
Clark won a fully rigged 2015 Triton 21TRX powered by a 200 Mercury Pro XS.

Eric Craft of Erie, KS finished in second place. Eric led the event on both the first and second day of the tournament but blanked on day three to fall into second place. He received $5,200 for second place. His weight was 25.34 pounds.
However Eric won the National Angler of the Year title. Eric was the highest placed Divisional Angler of the Year in the Tournament, therefore becoming the National AOY! Eric received a 2015 triton 21 TRX powered by a 200 Mercury Pro XS. 

Third place was Jeff Cannon with a weight of 24.06 pounds.
Fourth place was Ben McCormick with a weight of 22.68 pounds.
Michael Sims rounded out the top five with a weight of 22.07 pounds.

Winning the 2015 Triton TR19XS powered by a 150 mercury Pro XS as the highest placing NON-Boater in the tournament was Allen Raines of Marianna, FL. Allen finished in 36th place (just one place out of the money) with a weight of 8.76 pounds.

John Simonof won the $5,000 Royal Purple package. John was the highest placing angler entered into the Royal Purple Royal Rewards Program. 

At the awards ceremony Friday evening anglers won a huge assortment of prizes ranging from sets of Carlisle tires, Odyssey batteries, Garmin depth finders, Royal Purple products and other prizes.

The 2015 National Championship Tournament will take place on Lake Hartwell, Anderson, SC on October 17 - 23, 2015. They will be launching from the brand new Green Pond Landing launch facilities. 

Visit the American Bass Anglers web site at www.americanbassanglers.com to read more about the 2014 National Championship Tournament including the full field weighin information and everything else about the ABA.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

How did the Ohio anglers do? Did any finish in the money?


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The Ohio anglers finished out of the money.


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

So they gave away two underpowered, stripped down boats,. typical ABA.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

eriedude said:


> So they gave away two underpowered, stripped down boats,. typical ABA.


Lol! Though I agree, it's pretty common that "prize" boats are mostly basic. I really believe the ranger that the x-series gives away at their championship is one of the better laid out "prize" boats going, albeit a smaller model...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

For winning the BFL regional you get a new Ranger Z518 and a new Chevy Silverado.Both are very basic as far as bells and whistles go but hey you're still talking about about 60 grand.My only complaint with the ABA is in trying to figure out their website-lol.Last year and this year I was trying to figure out how to get into the Ohio Weekend Series and I just keep finding info for co-ed or tours or division 57 and pretty much everything I don't want to know about.The one I wanted info on fished like four events and then had their championship on Lake Erie at the end,but if you don't have up the dates for the 2015 events by now,it's already too late anyway.From everything I heard it is a pretty good circuit a friend won the Lake Erie championship and he liked fishing with them.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I do not know how "stripped down" the *3* Tritons were. 
An angler only had to fish 4 one day tournaments ($70) and one 2 day Divisional Championship ($140) to try to qualify for the National Championship ($170). 
So for $590 an angler had a chance to fish for these "stripped down" Tritons. 

At this time the ABA Weekend Series will not have an Ohio Division in 2015.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

Barry, what is the reason with no aba weekend series in Ohio? Im guessing lack of participation, was only pulling 20 boats last year.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I have not spoken with ABA headquarters about the Weekend Series but you are probably right about the tournament numbers not being high enough. 
Tournament director Gary Conners was towing the weigh in stage and his crew here from Virginia.
Anyone can call ABA headquarters and talk with David Hagood, Vice President ABA about any of the ABA series. 256-232-0406


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

Im not sure weather those Tritons are stripped down or not but they are 50 hp light. I'm just pizzed that I cant fish the weekend series anymore.


----------

